# 67 Tempest barn find tailight conversion



## Robert2952 (Sep 27, 2016)

Recently found a 67 Tempest Sprint barn find ( no motor) and was curious if 66 GTO taillights fit in 67 Tempest openings--Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Another lost Cammer 
Would love to see her none the less, if you could/would share some pics.

As far as the Taillight swap I don't think it would be a direct swap based on width of '66 lights which look to be wider.
You could do a complete taillight panel or just the metal around the lights but either way a lot of fab work.


----------



## Robert2952 (Sep 27, 2016)

Didn't know the dimensions of a 66 GTO taillight and the lights of a 67 Tempest---the sizes looked similar, guess I need to find a 66 GTO lens and see if its close unless someone knows the sizes---Thanks for posting


----------



## Robert2952 (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe the back panel could be trimmed out instead of having to replace the entire back panel---has anyone out there done this?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Robert2952 said:


> Recently found a 67 Tempest Sprint barn find ( no motor) and was curious if 66 GTO taillights fit in 67 Tempest openings--Thanks


Why would anyone want to destroy/wreck a rare optioned "Sprint" Tempest? :crazy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Jim....why ruin a rare and good thing? The '66 and '67 rear decks are completely different in shape, dimension, and construction. You may as well pull the lights out and replace them with Buick Riviera tail lights.


----------

